# Jonathan @ PCD - out of office until 2/24/12



## I-Won-Today (Feb 21, 2007)

Just wanted to let everyone know that I'll be out of the office until next Friday, February 24th. I'll try to respond to any PM's sent during this time the following week.

If you need immediate help regarding your delivery here, please have your CA contact someone in our office to assist.

I'll be in San Diego for the F30 launch on 2/22. If any CA's are going to be attending that day, hopefully I'll have a chance to meet you and say hello.


----------

